# UVB Lighting



## Blue Cheese Macaroni (Jan 31, 2021)

Those that provide UVB for your snakes, what bulbs/% do you use, and for what species?

I keep african house snakes, sub adults currently in 4ft vivs, looking in to upgrading their lighting to UV as well as their heat bulbs


----------



## arwen_7 (Oct 21, 2009)

It all depends on how far away from the bulb the snakes are likely to be, along with what their species uvi requirements are.
Also, the percentages of each bulb are not necessarily good for comparison.

For example,
An Arcadia shadeweller (17%UVA 7%UVB reaches uvi 0.8 -1 25cm from the lamp. This is classed as Ferguson Zone 1.

A Reptile Systems Ferguson Zone 1 lamp is 2.4% UVA and 30%UVB. Unfortunately I can't find the recommended distance for this lamp.


----------



## lockas (Sep 29, 2021)

Blue Cheese Macaroni said:


> Those that provide UVB for your snakes, what bulbs/% do you use, and for what species?
> 
> I keep african house snakes, sub adults currently in 4ft vivs, looking in to upgrading their lighting to UV as well as their heat bulbs











Lighting Guide - Arcadia Reptile


The Lighting Guide is a tool to enable keepers to make an informed choice of UVB lighting for their reptile, amphibian or invertebrate.




www.arcadiareptile.com


----------

